# Coco is a Sable?



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

*Is Coco a Sable?*

I´m not sure if it is a Sable. What´s your opinion? hwell:


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

How old is she/he? (Just to be sure I don't offend)

From the pictures IMO he is a sable.


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

aki said:


> How old is she/he? (Just to be sure I don't offend)
> 
> From the pictures IMO she is a sable.


He´s 80 days old! =)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks sable to me too. His color is beautiful!
_


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

aki said:


> How old is she/he? (Just to be sure I don't offend).


No offense taken! LOL

Thank you people!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like a sable to me! But being so young, poodles coats change A LOT while they're growing up, so take lots of pictures to see all the changes! I'm sure his color will alter a bit.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Have no idea his colour but do know that he is THE MOST ADORABLE LITTLE CUTIE


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

He is beautiful, like a teddy bear  Congratulation on gorgeous puppy


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you very much for kind comments!!! :kiss:

Saludos!! :clap:


----------

